# free blood tests - Harm reduction Clinins (Health Shop)



## Donald_wide (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello guys. As you already know there are few clinics in the uk that provide harm reduction services including assistance for steroid users (blood tests, needles exchange etc). Now I have booked an appointment to on of these, which is in *Nottingham* called *Health Shop* (I think), but they say they don't need to check the hormonal panel even because I have not started yet, they just need to check the other stuff (renal,liver functions, FBC etc). So my question is do I definitively need to know exactly what my test and oestrogens levels are before the cycle??
Regardless a cycle hormone levels change continuously due to external factors what is important is that they are inside a "normal range". Tbh I do not see the reason to check them now, also I had them checked few months ago. I woud prefer to have them checked in the mid of my cycle..
What do you guys suggest? And has anyone been in that clinic before?
Cheers


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

The guys at the Notts clinic are actually great, you'll get great service there. It's actually where I went before starting anything at all, when they got my bloods back, it found I was already Hypogonadic (as a 20 year old, pretty seriously too). From there I got on TRT with help from them and a referral from my GP to my Endo. So as you can imagine, I'm pretty impressed with them.

Firstly, say you want your baseline measures of Testosterone, a full panel screen, as you need to know these for your recovery. However, they will not check if you are mid cycle, I think because some of their measures wont tolerate and give accurate readings of extremely high levels of testosterone etc.

What would be best in my eyes is to have a Prior to cycle test, then dependent on what you're using and its half life after cycle (work this out for when to start PCT) have a test booked for just before you start your PCT (remember though, for after your clearance time of the AAS you're using, ester type makes a difference here) and then id say 2 weeks after your PCT you should see where you are then with another test.

Have you any idea what you will be using and for how long?



Donald_wide said:


> Hello guys. As you already know there are few clinics in the uk that provide harm reduction services including assistance for steroid users (blood tests, needles exchange etc). Now I have booked an appointment to on of these, which is in *Nottingham* called *Health Shop* (I think), but they say they don't need to check the hormonal panel even because I have not started yet, they just need to check the other stuff (renal,liver functions, FBC etc). So my question is do I definitively need to know exactly what my test and oestrogens levels are before the cycle??
> Regardless a cycle hormone levels change continuously due to external factors what is important is that they are inside a "normal range". Tbh I do not see the reason to check them now, also I had them checked few months ago. I woud prefer to have them checked in the mid of my cycle..
> What do you guys suggest? And has anyone been in that clinic before?
> Cheers


----------



## Donald_wide (Sep 27, 2015)

Patrickmh1 said:


> The guys at the Notts clinic are actually great, you'll get great service there. It's actually where I went before starting anything at all, when they got my bloods back, it found I was already Hypogonadic (as a 20 year old, pretty seriously too). From there I got on TRT with help from them and a referral from my GP to my Endo. So as you can imagine, I'm pretty impressed with them.
> 
> Firstly, say you want your baseline measures of Testosterone, a full panel screen, as you need to know these for your recovery. However, they will not check if you are mid cycle, I think because some of their measures wont tolerate and give accurate readings of extremely high levels of testosterone etc.
> 
> ...


 I m going to start Test E only 500 mg a week for 12 weeks. It is my first steroid cycle though.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thats a fair cycle, despite what many say of wait two weeks before you start PCT, with the build up of Test E and the fact there is evidence that it takes much longer for it to clear, for recovery you need to be *clear* of exogenous testosterone. I would leave 4 weeks minimum before starting PCT with 12 weeks of Test E usage (which will build up).

http://www.anabolicsteroids-hormoneknowledge-bigmuscles-drugs.com/support-files/thurstrtupdatedsingleshotbloodplasmadoseaccuracyarticle.pdf


----------



## Donald_wide (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi guys..

So I have had my blood test done (pre cycle tests). Results in 2 weeks time. Now, should I wait or should I start?


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Donald_wide said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> So I have had my blood test done (pre cycle tests). Results in 2 weeks time. Now, should I wait or should I start?


 Personally Id wait until your results to see where you're at and just to see if there are any measures that could lead to some concerns.


----------

